# Name 1 Thing You're Proud Of About You



## So Lonely (Nov 7, 2012)

I guess I'll go first.

I have a really athletic and fit body now because I've been working hard and going to the gym often, and I'm just proud of myself :yes

How about you?


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

I have completed 45 semester hours of +100 courses!
Im only proud of this because im an 8th grade drop-out.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm really good at guitar. Everything else about me is pathetic.


----------



## versavice (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm proud of my integrity. I actually just realized this a couple days ago. 

-Brant


----------



## Brendon19 (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm proud of my ability to lose myself in music, playing and listening.


----------



## OtherBrain (Jul 4, 2013)

I got a job induction tomorrow, i should be proud.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

My strong work ethic.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm proud that I stopped drinking so much and quit smoking.


----------



## smallfries (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm proud of my compassion - it can feel like a bad thing at times, but I know that it's actually a good quality to have.


----------



## JadedAm (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm making very good grades in college.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm a Mac.


----------



## lucy33 (Jul 15, 2013)

I am strong minded and I can achieve things when I try


----------



## pansie707 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm a really good writer.


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

I get on with my mum.


----------



## Ells (Jul 30, 2013)

Im a pc


----------



## wolfie620 (May 3, 2013)

WhatWentWrong said:


> I get on with my mum.


----------



## Supporter (Jul 30, 2013)

*Hi*

Good at guitar, working out lately and trying to stay positive.


----------



## cosmic dust (Jun 15, 2013)

Three and a half years clean and sober.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Completed all Hitman Games (Codename 47, Silent Assassin, Contracts and Blood Money). The later three versions, all levels with SA rating ... SA RATING!! ... All levels!!


As you can see, not much.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Hadron said:


> I haven't shot myself yet.


This is a good one.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Come on people, remember "Positive Thinking"! 

I just realized this now, how low do I think of myself? 4 minutes in and can't think of anything.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I am the real life Austin Powers.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I can grow a cosmic beard. It is really mega.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm not afraid of standing up for my opinions.


----------



## vinnycookies7 (Jul 31, 2013)

I am a very trustworthy person.


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

I graduated from college with highest honors (_summa cum laude_).


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I care about people; I'm very compassionate.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Hadron said:


> I haven't shot myself yet.


I haven't shot anyone else yet.


----------



## eacao (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm pretty proud of not being influenced by what people around me think. I think that I have my own values, and they're very independent from anybody else's.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I don't need friends in order to be happy.


----------



## Zein (Jun 28, 2013)

Did my IELTS speaking test!
I had to have a one on one conversation with an English examiner WHICH WAS RECORDED may I add!..and I didn't freeze up! My voice was shaky at first, but I managed to control my anxiety and did extraordinarily well.. I think.. lol


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

wolfie620 said:


>


Hahahah! xD not like that you diry $£&[email protected]$%


----------



## Username02 (Apr 13, 2012)

I lost only one match while carrying myself to Gold. It was with only one champion and I haven't played with it since I got to Gold.

Boy do I suck.


----------



## Kip92 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hmm I guess I'm proud that I haven't been in trouble with the law, or had a fine for driving yet


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm determined as hell.


----------



## ChaoticSoul (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh, i'm proud i haven't jumped off anything yet, buildings aren't that tall here, need to find the right one, would be a real bummer if i didn't die and ended in hospital hooked on machines.


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

Getting to that point in playing guitar where everything blends and I can just improvise away fading reality...It took ****ing hard work to reach where I am now...


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i can be really ambitious and determined

i am compassionate

i managed to get in a relationship


----------



## Aronn (Aug 7, 2013)

Hadron said:


> I haven't shot myself yet.


Believe it or not but this actually makes me feel empowered too. I'm so proud I didn't go all out the one time I had a rope strapped around my neck.

Nowadays I'm proud to have finished a whole year in school!:clapOnly two more to go!


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I have creativity 




but I lack confidence to put it to use.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

My mind.


----------



## megaman4 (Aug 7, 2013)

what skill i have at the guitar


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

My control over my Diabetes. You wouldn't know I had it if I didn't tell you


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

No matter what, I always stand up for what I believe in.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Actually gone through with a small promise.


----------



## Username02 (Apr 13, 2012)

95% win rate with Kayle.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I got into the best university in my country, having outclassed a tough competition (around 800 people in total were competing for 90 spots).



Username02 said:


> 95% win rate with Kayle.


Haha, what win-lose score? My proudest is probably my 65% winrate with Nidalee in 200 games.


----------



## MindHacker (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't let people push me around, EVER. That's a major accomplishment compared to two years ago.


----------



## keyth (Aug 10, 2013)

i'm awesome : D


----------

